# can anyone help me..from philippines



## franze (Nov 7, 2008)

hi 
good evening everyone to all. im from philippines im a fancier here in our country but honestly i don't have any good birds to compete to them. i almost make dreams im into racing birds. im still constructing my loft is too small im just a beginner in the sports would anyone can help me. or spare me one of there birds. only just one one pair
for those who is interested to help me. pls god will return you more than what you gave
if interested to help me. here's my email add: [email protected] thanks-- in advance


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

franze said:


> hi
> good evening everyone to all. im from philippines im a fancier here in our country but honestly i don't have any good birds to compete to them. i almost make dreams im into racing birds. im still constructing my loft is too small im just a beginner in the sports would anyone can help me. or spare me one of there birds. only just one one pair
> for those who is interested to help me. pls god will return you more than what you gave
> if interested to help me. here's my email add: [email protected] thanks-- in advance



Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Thank you for your interest in homing/racing pigeons.

I hope you can find someone to help. Shipping abroad is very different from shipping within our country, and usually quaranteens and other time consuming restrictions are applied. You might check an international racing/club organizations as if any member has knowledge of exporters/importers of pigeons.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

your best bet would be to contact some pigeon fanciers in the Philippines.
here are a couple websites 
http://extremeflights.bravehost.com/index.html
http://www.geocities.com/bhongr25/
http://www.pha.com.ph/announcement.htm
they should have some phone numbers or contact info for you to try and get in touch with them.
I hope this helps


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Anong Balita jan?*



franze said:


> hi
> good evening everyone to all. im from philippines im a fancier here in our country but honestly i don't have any good birds to compete to them. i almost make dreams im into racing birds. im still constructing my loft is too small im just a beginner in the sports would anyone can help me. or spare me one of there birds. only just one one pair
> for those who is interested to help me. pls god will return you more than what you gave
> if interested to help me. here's my email add: [email protected] thanks-- in advance


Apology to all who don't understand my intro but I will try to write english...Im sure you can tell that I'm from Phils. too...Anyway, the only difficult thing to do is to sent or ship birds to you and who will pay for it...I did offered some people that I was speaking from the Phils before but what they want me to do is to use my own expenses for their benefits...I mean do they know how much is the cost to ship overseas...Yes it's easy for them to say, "send me some birds" but are they going to pay for the expenses...We do have some members here, 2 pinoy ata....

Franze: I can guarantee to you I can spare you a pair but find out who can ship them to you and pick up the birds from me...Those are my conditions...


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Pegasus,

I didn't know that you are Pinoy, too. I came there, too. 

It might be cheaper for the guy to buy his birds there in the Philippines. Unfortunately good birds are indeed expensive. Importing birds might be expensive so that would be double expensive.

I was watching some youtube videos on Phillipines racing and they seem to fancy European birds with Belgian or Netherland bands. They might be hardcore there. Obviously, I didn't know that pigeon racing exist in the Philippines. LOL!


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Syempre naman...*

YUP...I was going to suggest to him to buy his pair from a good fancier back there than coming or asking some individual from US...But like I said to some of those guys who was asking me to give them some of my birds which is I don't really mind but they have to comply with my conditions as I mentioned above...

My Opinion: And please don't take this the wrong way... I don't pretend like some other Noypi in here, that you speak Tags to them and pretend they dont speak the native tongue anymore, SHAME,SHAME, SHAME...My "deepest apology" to those pinoy that will read this and pretends you don't know what I'm talking about and if I offended you, well I don't mean  to strike your EGO... To the Moderators; please accept my apologies, I'm only stating something that I think I am not crossing any rules and regulations...Thank You...


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

*Can still understand Tagalog*

I still can understand tagalog, but I can't write it anymore. Tagalog is not my first language because I came from a province where we have our own language. I actually have to take Tagalog class back in elementary and high school. I can't believe I only got B in the class. There are obviously 180+ languages and dialects in the Philippines.

I haven't been back in the Philippines for 20+ years. In fact I can't speak my native language anymore. I can't even write it anymore or able to read and understand it. I seems to be more fluent in Tagalog now than my native language. Obviously English is something that I use most often now. 

Funny is that back in high school the school won't let me graduate until I took a foreign language. I told the official that I speak 3 languages (my native language, Tagalog, and English). But they said that doesn't qualify so I ended up taking a Spanish crash course in college while still in high school to graduate. That was hilarious. I believe the official can only speak English. LOL!


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

franze said:


> hi
> good evening everyone to all. im from philippines im a fancier here in our country but honestly i don't have any good birds to compete to them. i almost make dreams im into racing birds. im still constructing my loft is too small im just a beginner in the sports would anyone can help me. or spare me one of there birds. only just one one pair
> for those who is interested to help me. pls god will return you more than what you gave
> if interested to help me. here's my email add: [email protected] thanks-- in advance


I grew up in Quezon City, Philippines and moved to Hawaii when I was 15 yrs. old. I started raising pigeon along with fighting chickens when I was only 10 yrs. old but just recently started raising pigeons about a year and half ago again. I too can speak Tagalog and Ilokano but rather not post my replies in these language so I don't offend anyone here. But i'll be happy to have a conversation over PM 

Depending on your location, there should be alot of fanciers around; just ask around but beware and try not to let them know where you're located cause from my experience there are some people with good birds and willing to sell them to you but later on comes to your property and steals the birds back. It will be alot cheaper to get them there that getting ship from another country knowing the shippers there are not very reliable. THe birds may end up dying, getting sick or stolen at the worst!


----------

